# Saynamore Upshepops.....................



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

..........................................ok, here she is, my little 'keeper'. I'm short of a pet name for her, any suggestions peeps?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

aw bless...how about poppit? she looks so cute


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Eeeee thanks Janice, I like that name, cheers for that


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Eeeee thanks Janice, I like that name, cheers for that


lol your welcome...it just seemed to suite her


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Awwwwww lovely!  She's looking good Chrissy, I bet she's a good size too with being the one and only.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks A, and yes she is a right little porker, lol


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww Chrissy can you PLEASE send her to me? I think i need her.....


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

N.O. spells No, tee hee


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless her, she's lovely Chrissy. I like Poppit, good name that*


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> N.O. spells No, tee hee


Humph 

Well, can you post lots of pics as she gets older then? _please? _


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww shes so cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i want a little kitty,,,,,,now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous - I can see why you are keeping her!

Louise
X


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

so have you decided on a name?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

C,she is GOoorrrgggeeouus, that would be gorgeous,good choice,what about Polly,as in Polly PocketPoppet,Poppy for short,i'm sure whatever petname she gains,she'll give you opportunity to use a few lovin choice names too,she already looks like a cheeky madame


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Poppit is gorgeous, I love torties


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwww she's sooo cute! I love Mums face in the first pic lol


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous baby


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She looks a real heartbreaker!


----------



## doobles (Sep 2, 2008)

how cute


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww look at that lil ball of fluffykins!!! Poppit (even though i don't know what it is) sounds like a really cute name!! 

I like Biscuits and Butterball too hahah 


Erbsli is home!! goin to have a cuddle now that i've seen this lover lover!!! so cute!!!!
x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww so tiny a real sweetie. 

Sue


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Upshepops has now got a new name (quite common that I change it several times before sending registration off, lol). She is now going to be called Saynamore Vandromeda, pet name Vanda. Van being a play on words as she is a van pattern 

It came to me in a flash of alcohol fueled inspiration 

Will try to get some new pics with her eyes open this weekend. She is two weeks old today


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Upshepops has now got a new name (quite common that I change it several times before sending registration off, lol). She is now going to be called Saynamore Vandromeda, pet name Vanda. Van being a play on words as she is a van pattern
> 
> It came to me in a flash of alcohol fueled inspiration
> 
> Will try to get some new pics with her eyes open this weekend. She is two weeks old today


So you havent sent her to me yet?  

Cant wait for more pictures - she is an absolute sweetheart


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww she is gorgeous, so cute, looking forward to the new pics


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> So you havent sent her to me yet?
> 
> Cant wait for more pictures - she is an absolute sweetheart


Lol, no she wants to stay with her mum  Besides you have your lovely Audrey


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you definitely keeping her then Chrissy ?
Will she be put to your new stud boy in future........he's lovely too.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya A, the new boy's not coming now its fallen through. I'm keeping Victor Victorious instead.  and Vanda is deffo staying. Have you any more litters due, such a shame over losing the little singleton


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a shame about the other boy Chrissy.
I havent mated any more girls since and they all appear to have gone quiet now, so it might be left till next Spring now.


----------

